# SE Melb pubs?



## stehowardtlr (25/3/15)

Any recommendations for a decent pint over my way which is SE suburbs of Melbourne? I've been to the Micawber tavern in belgrave which seems ok.


----------



## GalBrew (25/3/15)

The Nott isn't bad. Nothing hardcore, but Little creatures, white rabbit and other Lion craft offerings on tap.


----------



## stehowardtlr (25/3/15)

GalBrew said:


> The Nott isn't bad. Nothing hardcore, but Little creatures, white rabbit and other Lion craft offerings on tap.


Where's that mate?


----------



## Nullnvoid (25/3/15)

Never been there myself but if you have ventured out to the Micawber in Belgrave then there is also Oscars Ale House. 

As I said never been there but heard good things.


----------



## Danwood (25/3/15)

There's a 'Nott' in Nottinghill, on Ferntree Gully Rd.

Kosciusko Pale, amongst a few others, on tap. And a few decent bottles (LCs IPA etc). 

Best of a bad bunch in that area.

Where specifically are you, Ste ?


----------



## GavinO (25/3/15)

stehowardtlr said:


> Where's that mate?


Notting Hill Hotel, corner Ferntree Gully Rd and Forster Rd, Notting Hill (Mount Waverley/Clayton area). Good pub.


----------



## Camo6 (25/3/15)

If you want to head a bit further north The Public Brewery in Croydon has some nice beers on tap and a wide bottle selection. Had a good burger or two there and the head brewer is a homebrewer from AHB. Beware though, you have to walk past the bottleshop to leave...


----------



## GalBrew (25/3/15)

Yep, the Notting Hill Hotel near Monash uni. Just google the Nott. Has a great beer garden too.


----------



## DU99 (25/3/15)

theres one in belgrave

Oscar’s Alehouse


----------



## stehowardtlr (25/3/15)

Danwood said:


> There's a 'Nott' in Nottinghill, on Ferntree Gully Rd.
> 
> Kosciusko Pale, amongst a few others, on tap. And a few decent bottles (LCs IPA etc).
> 
> ...


I'm down Berwick/Narre way. I don't mind a bit of travel for a good pint. Got a Mrs that can drive home.


----------



## stehowardtlr (25/3/15)

Camo6 said:


> If you want to head a bit further north The Public Brewery in Croydon has some nice beers on tap and a wide bottle selection. Had a good burger or two there and the head brewer is a homebrewer from AHB. Beware though, you have to walk past the bottleshop to leave...


Sounds like that'll cost me! Haha


----------



## stehowardtlr (25/3/15)

DU99 said:


> theres one in belgrave	Oscar’s Alehouse


Think that'll be on my list.


----------



## Danwood (25/3/15)

Public Brewery is definitely worth a visit. 

Pig and Whistle in Olinda is probably my favourite though.

Traditional British pub. Fullers, Kilkenny, Old Speckled Hen on tap, along with various Little Creatures (I love the LC IPA).

The beer is served a bit cold though, IMO...same as the Public Brewery (but being a Brit, I would say that).


----------



## Camo6 (25/3/15)

Being a Brit you don't exactly say that. It's kinda more like a prolonged whine.





But agree with on The Pig & Whistle being a great watering hole!


----------



## stehowardtlr (25/3/15)

Damn, I was in olinda last weekend. Went to the chilli shop and pie in the sky. Is the pig and whistle near there? 
I'm also from England.


----------



## Danwood (25/3/15)

Great...we'll both go round to Cam's this weekend and freeze his beer lines solid. He likes his beer nice and cold.
He lives in Mooroolbark though, so bring your stab-proof vest and leave any valuables at home.

P and W is on the Dande. Tourist Rd. On the left before you get to the Olinda 'city centre', if you were approaching from your direction.


----------



## pat_00 (17/4/15)

Micawber is great, Nott is cool too.

I now live near Oakleigh, and i can tell you this a total wasteland for decent pubs. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/4/15)

Didn't a tree fall on Micawbers quite recently?
Don't go in the Nott, too many sweaty socks drink in there.


----------



## pat_00 (17/4/15)

Cool was perhaps an overstatement. But given the only pubs near my house are the Leighoak and Forresters Arms (both hideous pokie dives) the Nott is a haven in comparison.

Yeah a tree fell on the Micawber, I think it's all repaired though.


----------



## micbrew (17/4/15)

definitely definitely OSCARS ... Big ups for great establishment

after 9pm live music as well ...

Micawber ... goes ok but prefer Oscars ...more variety of beers ..both bottled and on tap


----------



## WarmerBeer (17/4/15)

pat_00 said:


> Micawber is great, Nott is cool too.
> 
> I now live near Oakleigh, and i can tell you this a total wasteland for decent pubs. Unless I'm missing something...


Two Brothers brewery in Moorabbin isn't too far from Oakleigh. Only open Thurs/Fri evenings, but good pizza and live music as well.


----------



## JB (17/4/15)

micbrew said:


> definitely definitely OSCARS ... Big ups for great establishment
> 
> after 9pm live music as well ...
> 
> Micawber ... goes ok but prefer Oscars ...more variety of beers ..both bottled and on tap


100% with Mick on this one, I love it there! Great beers, great staff, great music!

In addition to P&W, you've also got www.kellysbarandkitchen.com.au but been a while since I dropped in there, is there a place in Kalista too?.


----------



## Danwood (17/4/15)

Yep, Kelly's is good too. 5ish regularly changing taps of crafty stuff, plus bottles.

The 2 minute walk from the P&W also counts as 'an exercise'...or 'rep', if you will.


----------

